# Hall of Vape Expo Stuttgart



## Rob Fisher (15/1/20)

Hotel and airfare booked for the 5th Anniversary Hall of Vape Stuttgart! The best vape expo on the planet with the biggest Modders Gallery ever! Bazinga!

https://the-hall-of-vape.de/stuttgart/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/1/20)

Oh wow @Rob Fisher , that is going to be interesting!
You are going to do your nut with all the modders!

Just one thing, it may be the best modders vape expo, but it’s not the best vape expo on the planet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/1/20)

best vape show??? mmmm local is tog lekker...der ;-D 

enjoy the show Oom @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/20)

HPBotha said:


> best vape show??? mmmm local is tog lekker...der ;-D
> 
> enjoy the show Oom @Rob Fisher !



Best show excluding VapeCon SA of course!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best show excluding VapeCon SA of course!



@Rob Fisher, once you've put your foot in your mouth, it's difficult to take it out hmm?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

Luckily there is some money left after Christmas @Rob Fisher , think I'll send you my shopping list...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

